# Escaping from 'Alcatraz': We are responsible our own anxiety!!!



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

From "a letter to myself -Nothing Works", I love this segment the most:

*the alcatraz analogy*

Here's a little Alcatraz Analogy. It contains numerous techniques and philosophies. It describes the traditional method in which 'sufferers' become 'ex-sufferers'. It demonstrates the initial wrong assumptions we manifest and the initial wrong turns we take. It also describes how we eventually attain our freedom.

A Quick Refresher
You now know that stressful situations initially cause anxiety sensations, and these anxiety sensations spook us. The simple midbrain then remembers that we were spooked and puts us into a state of high alert; this state of high alert then produces additional feelings and sensations which spook us even further and we enter the cycle. The fear of fear keeps this whole situation ticking over.

The midbrain then (believing it is doing us a favour by staying on alert) keeps checking for sensations. It manufactures these feelings and symptoms and in turn keeps us on high alert when we react negatively to them.

It is interesting to know that the midbrain can operate at many times the speed of the 'thinking part' of the brain, it's designed that way to keeps us safe. That's why anxiety always gets there first. What a perfect defense mechanism!!

The perfect defense mechanism becomes what we believe to be the 'inescapable' prison.

How do we escape from Alcatraz?

Firstly it is not at all necessary to escape; many people live out wholesome fulfilling lives without ever leaving, they are wonderful friends, wonderful parents, wonderful children &#8230; wonderful people.

But if we do want to escape: luckily, there is always a way or indeed many ways. It's imperative to fail as many times as we need do.
&#8230; As the more times we fail the more practice we get.

What is responsible for determining the anxiety setting?

You are.

That's it.

YOU are keeping yourself anxious by feeding back 'anxiety stuff' through your senses.

Anxiety etc is not an assailant, it is protection, protection you don't need.

The Problem:

The Limbic system does not know the difference between a real and pretend threat.

The Solution

The Limbic system does not know the difference between a real and pretend response.

By addressing/conversing with your anxiety you are running and not facing. By living your life you are CONFRONTING ANXIETY DIRECTLY.

Yes, as stated, the neo-cortex (your personality) can ALWAYS override the 'advice' of the limbic system. It's hardwired in all of us.

.... Let go to Alcatraz

This Alcatraz Analogy was written to enable you to easily visualize each aspect of your anxiety-based disorder. It of course includes the permanent escape solution.

OK, I know it was one prisoner per cell, the cells didn't all have windows and the power-plant was in a separate building, but bear with me, I have exercised some poetic license for the purposes of knitting the story tightly with the Alcatraz details). I thought about inventing my own prison name but Alcatraz somehow seemed more 'punchy'.

It contains numerous techniques and philosophies. It describes the method in which 'sufferers' become 'ex-sufferers'. It demonstrates the initial wrong assumptions we manifest and the initial wrong turns we take. It also describes how we eventually attain our freedom.

A Quick Refresher

You now know that stressful situations initially cause anxiety sensations, and these anxiety sensations spook us. The simple Limbic 'brain' notices that we were spooked and puts us into a state of high alert; this state of high alert then produces additional feelings and sensations which spook us even further and we enter the cycle. The fear of fear keeps this whole situation ticking over.

The limbic brain then (believing it is doing us a favour by staying on alert) keeps checking for sensations. It manufactures these feelings and symptoms and in turn keeps us on high alert when we react negatively to them.

It is interesting to know that the fight/flight response can operate at many times the speed of the 'thinking part' of the brain, it's designed that way to keeps us safe. That's why anxiety always gets there first. What a perfect defense mechanism! The perfect defense mechanism becomes what we believe to be the 'inescapable' prison.

When I was experiencing my own anxiety based disorder, it helped me tremendously to visualize the whole construct in this inescapable scenario. I like a challenge. I gave each element of the anxiety disorder a strong characterization within the story based upon the rules and limitations which constrain that element.

You will notice that the only character that does not have to operate under any limitations is you.

Your anxiety operates under system of strict rules and unchangeable limitations, you have no such limitations, nor will you ever have. This analogy also demonstrates that what we first imagine to be impossible (escape) becomes very possible, very achievable and very logical.

How do we escape from Alcatraz?

Firstly it is not at all necessary to escape; many people live out wholesome fulfilling lives without ever leaving. They are wonderful friends; wonderful parents; wonderful children; wonderful colleagues; wonderful people.

But if we do want to escape: luckily, there is always a way or indeed many ways. It's imperative to fail as many times as we need do.

The more we fail the more practice we get.
The more practice we get the less we fail.

Let me introduce the cast:

The Island Prison with its bars and walls are the limitations you incorrectly assign for yourself simply based upon fear of what might happen should you try. You hate being in Alcatraz but at least for most of the time you are safe in your cell. The placement of you within the Island Prison is your anxiety-based disorder.

The Prison Guard 'Mr. Limbic' is an huge imposing figure whose strength athleticism far exceeds your average abilities. Mr. Limbic is the Autonomic Nervous System. His job description inside the prison is simple, to keep you safe. He can move fast, his reaction speed far exceeds yours, every time anyone has run for an exit, he has easily stopped them. He is always watching you and tells you what to do, interestingly he's never told you he will harm you , he has never even threatened you, but you are very scared of what he might do. He is just doing his job, and boy-o-boy he is the ultimate professional. You are rarely disobedient always call him 'Sir'.

Your Cellmate 'Sonny 'Whatif' Smith' is your negative thoughts. Sonny keeps insisting that not only is escape impossible, but very harmful; he constantly reminds you what Mr. Limbic might do if you don't comply with all the prison rules. Sonny 'Whatif' Smith is an exceptionally fast thinker and this frustrates you greatly, he never stops chatting, and this annoys you hugely. In any situation his advice arrives well before you have had time to even consider your options. He simply wants you to survive your time in prison. 'Whatif' is very clever guy but not very wise. He is predictable because of the following truth: in the confines of Alcatraz 'Whatif' is always wrong. He's not malicious, he's a nervous timid person it's one of the reasons why he talks so much. 'Whatif' Smith is a nice guy, he's always looking out for your wellbeing, he's been imprisoned as well, but he really thinks what he tells you is absolute truth, he simply wants to keep the both of you safe, he's on your side, It goes without saying that Sonny 'Whatif' Smith is absolutely terrified of Mr Limbic. Don't tell Sonny to shut up, thank him for his advice and then choose not to take it.
Sonny and 'Limbic' are your ticket out of here. In order to return to the mainland you must convince Sonny he is wrong by demonstrating to Mr Limbic that the Island Prison cannot harm you. To do this we are going to have to put on a brave face for a few days.

The Alcatraz Mailman 'Mr Debit' delivers mail to you every day, it's always the same letter entitled "The Escape Secret": The letter details the rumour that some people have escaped from Alcatraz before. Every time you ask the mailman how they escaped you receive the following answer "Shhh, it's a secret" and big secrets round here cost big money. Money you don't have. Your earning power has diminished considerably since your arrival. If only someone would just tell you. If you escaped you would certainly let your fellow inmates know how it was done. Questions pour though your mind: Did the escapees get hurt when escaping? How long did they take to escape? Is there a secret tunnel? Did they get help from the outside? Did the Guards help them? Is it all a con? Did it actually happen? No one seems to know, and those who do, don't seem to want to tell. These letters make you feel even more desperate. They only serve to remind you that you are still imprisoned.

The Other 'Guests' of Alcatraz are your fellow anxiety-based disorder sufferers that you pass messages to, swap prison coping tips and find solace in the fact that you are not alone. They are amazing people, the bravest of the brave. Some have been inmates for years; others are 'new fish'.

Constant Self-Checking is nothing more than the observation that you are still in prison, as soon as you wake, you look around at the stale white-green walls and resign yourself to yet another day as a 'guest' of the most notorious of all penitentiaries.

The City Residents are the people you 'view' as normal, conventional, healthy, having an easy life. No one is better or worse than anyone else, both on the island and on the mainland.

Jones is 'Man-Who-Can Get-Things'. Every prison has one. He is your Doctor. Your medication is his supply of prison hooch. He can provide you with a map of the entire prison complex if you ask him. He will help you plan your own escape. Some inmates don't need Jones's help others do. He's a brilliant guy, smart, relaxed, logical, you can trust him. He may help you escape the Island Prison completely, or he will simply point you in the right direction. Trust his judgement.

Your Release Papers The thing you crave more than anything else in the world. You get these when you remove your anxiety-based disorder. They don't arrive instantly because it takes a short time for the red-tape administration to be
completed. The red tape administration is simply your brain creating relaxing links and deleting anxious links.

The Goal Escape from Alcatraz, take your Sonny with you, get Mr Limbic a new nice stress-free job, and then ultimately free all the other prison inmates.

You ... You vaguely remember arriving at Alcatraz, although you can't quite remember how or why you were sent here. Was there a court case? Was it mistaken identity? Did you do something bad? You have spent many long nights chatting to 'Whatif' Smith about the possible reasons of your incarceration, as you can imagine 'Whatif' Smith has many opinions on this. You are the most important character, you make all the decisions.

The Shouts For Help
You shout for help through the bars to the outside world, but the shoreline of San Francisco is miles away and your desperate pleas evaporate through the high winds and bitter rain. Some times the ocean batters the rocks day and night, other times it's a calm sea. You can just make out the skyline city lights. A place where The City Residents live their lives oblivious to the hardships that Alcatraz serves up in plain sight of their wonderful and exciting metropolis.
Constant Self-Checking keeps you aware of the Island Prison. The more you shout for help, the more the lights malfunction and your cellblock heater randomly blasts out choking hot air or a painful acrid rasps.

The Faint Whisper
You hear footsteps outside your door and fear fills your cell. Straining to hear, you can just make out a faint whisper from a strange but friendly voice passing your cell door:

"Hey buddy, there's something in your pocket!"

Confused and scared you slowly reach inside your prison issue clothing and pull out a set of keys.

The Responsibility and Ownership of Your Situation.
Each brass key is in pristine condition. Each key is labelled. A quick analysis shows you that you have the key to your own cell, the partition bars, the canteen, the library, the showers, the toilets and the workshop. You even have the key to the governors' office!

You search through your memory to find out keys are missing. The only keys you do not possess is to the cells of your fellow inmates and the boiler room.

How odd? What does that mean?

Having the keys is not enough, you think Alcatraz is a terrifying place. Although you hate your cell, it's better than being in the communal areas, or so Sonny 'Whatif' Smith tells you.

You sit in your cell, place the keys on the table and consider your options. The choice is yours. To leave, or not to leave, that is the apprehension.

"Damn it" ... another critical choice. Or, as I have come to know it, an opportunity.

Now you realise that you will not be rescued, you ultimately have to do it yourself. At this point you can call on the Jones's assistance. He's a good buddy to have in this situation. He can help take your mind off your worries and give you the breathing space to make a good decision, he will help you consider all your options based on his encyclopedic knowledge of prison life.

Decisions, Decisions
You stare at the set of keys for hours, days, weeks, longer, wondering what to do. All that time Sonny pleads with you not to do anything rash, he tells you every negative scenario that could occur if you were to pick up the keys, and boy he is creative. But we know that Sonny is always wrong.

It does not matter how long you leave the keys on the table, when you are ready to pick them up you will do so, you will be scared but it's OK to be scared, in fact it is necessary.

Question: Why is it necessary?

Answer: We need the presence of fear to enable us to desensitize ourselves to its effects.

Looking Out Of the Cell Door
Finally and full of fear you pick up the keys, turn them in the lock, open the door and visually scan the harsh metallic gangplanks adorning the atrium outside your cell door. If you need a slug of Jones's hooch to pluck up the courage to do this that's fine. If not then that's also fine.

On first inspection the whole environment seems too ominous, even the silence has an eerie echo, your heart starts thumping, your mind gets dizzy, your vision goes haywire, your stomach butterflies dance to a queasy rhythm and sweat pours from your hair. You banshee-scream back into you cell and slam shut your steel door. You get a dressing down from Sonny who gives you his best list of 'what ifs' to date. He's not called 'whatif' for nothing! Boy can he talk!

Stepping Out Of The Cell
This time, you spend longer in the atrium. You are still scared but decide to have a little look around. Mr. Limbic orders you back to your room. The fear in his voice causes your sensations to multiply and you run back to the cell.

You replay the scenario over and over in your mind. What actually happened to you? Nothing happened. Nothing at all, apart from being scared there was nothing. No gangs. No shank toting muggers. No injuries. Nothing. How odd. What is Limbic up to?

Walking the Communal Areas in Full View of the Guard
A few days later, you try again this time you want to know what would have happened if you ignored Mr. Limbic. Is this what bravery is? You bet your backside it is and you are not turning back now.

You step out with more confidence than before and stand nose to chin with your guard, he is still barking the same old orders. You've had just about enough of this jobs worth, so you answer "Oi Limbic! "fuck off" and walk straight past him.

As you walk around you realize there are still no riots, no gangs, nothing. The corridors and gangplanks are empty. A closely following Limbic is confused and keeps bellowing the same orders over and over.

You ask him why he keeps shouting. He tells you: "I'm just doing my job, I'm your guard ... I'm guarding you".

Although Limbic is exceptionally good at his job, he's not very bright.

You realize that in order to escape, all you have to do is to outwit the slow witted Limbic and ignore the completely predictable Sonny.

You are still a bit scared but you are determined. You walk the corridors and gangplanks of your prison and Limbic walks along side and tries to block your path at each intersection. You look directly into his professional eyes, and then walk around him until he learns that it is there is no point in blocking your path. This is still a scary sensation for you, but at least you are not confined solely to your cell any more. Later, you confidently return back to your cell to tell Sonny of your progress. You have unlocked your door and walked the prison interiors and nothing he warned you against came true. You were not attacked, you were not harmed in any way and you got to know Limbic a bit better. At this rate, it won't be long until Limbic is bringing you a cup of tea and telling you to put your feet up. The more scared you are of him the more he barks, the more you ignore him, the more he assists you in relaxing.

Your Constant Self-Checking now starts to incorporate this new understanding into its observations, it starts to become your ally. Every time you find yourself analyzing your anxiety level. It seems a bit lower.

Looking into the Boiler Room
For your next 'outing' you head for the basement. You are keen to check the boiler room. The boiler room is your energy levels; this small but powerful coal driven power station is your adrenal glands.
You take a look through the locked gates. It's a very hot, very noisy and powerful place. You look closely at the gate.
None of your keys will work in this door.

You are amazed at how much power the boiler room produces. You notice that its power distribution system and the lighting panel have been wrongly calibrated by Limbic.

But nonetheless you decide not view this situation with fear but rather with objectivity. You know with slight tweaks to its calibration settings, the heating system would not be too hot or too cold, the air conditioning would function and lights not be too bright, too dull or flicker constantly. But in the end you decide that as you know the source of these 'discomforts' you decide to make the best of a bad situation and accept your current climate, its uncomfortable yes, but that's all it is

As you exit the boiler room you still notice the heat and light variations of the whole prison complex but now you know the source of the problem you will not fear your surroundings as much as you did yesterday.

You've tried to tell The Guard about the climate settings in the past that you assumed that either he just didn't understand the way the system worked or indeed the system was broken beyond repair.

You remember your strong desires for life on the mainland where you know every building has correct environmental control settings, but decide that you can live hear a while longer.

The Governors' Office
For your next excursion you decide to visit the Governors' office, this is definitely new territory for you and comes with its own fears, but you have come this far, why not take a look? Limbic is quite confused by now, he tries every fear trick in the book to stop you but when you enter he makes you a cup of tea and hums a relaxing melody.

You open the frosted glass door have a quick look around the plush office and head straight for the filing cabinet. Your prison record is your mental and physical health. You have a sneak peek at our own file and a wash of realization surges through you. You read your file and see that you have committed no crime. There is nothing wrong with you! You cast confused expression at another prison file, you see that this person has committed no crime either; you hurriedly scan through file after file and see the same word repeated again and again:

Prisoner 24602: Innocent
Prisoner 24603: Innocent
Prisoner 24604: Innocent
Prisoner 24605: Innocent

You then take a look on the oak shelves and scan through Limbic's weekly log-book. You read through his section on building calibration.

"Prisoner 24602 has been complaining a lot lately, he's always shouting for help; I keep recalibrating the boiler settings and adjusting the lighting panel to no avail, I'll keep trying until he stops complaining".

You realize that all this time he was trying to help you.

You take a look through the Staff filing cabinet and find Limbic's impressive CV. He wasn't always the best guard in west coast penal history. Before he worked in Alcatraz he was a relaxation therapist. For someone so daft, he doesn't half have a juxtaposing skill-set.

What a truly amazing man, not only can he perfectly protect you in times on extreme danger, he can chill you out more than hot banana pudding, a glass of Penderyn and the Requerdos De La Alhambra.

Back to the Cell
You rush back to your cell to tell Sonny. He doesn't believe you at first but you are talking so jubilantly about your discovery that he has trouble getting a word in.

The Sunshine on the Prison Garden
For your next outing you decide to visit the prison garden, it's been so long since you ventured outside then you have forgotten the way. Limbic expertly navigates your route through the prison.

You, Sonny and the amazing Mr. Limbic walk out of the walls of Alcatraz and stand in the sunshine. This is the first time all three of you have shared a common experience for quite a while. You are all enjoying the sun and you stand in unison with the hint of a smile on your faces. You don't want to beam quite yet, but you are all happy to know that even if you had to spend the rest of your days here in Alcatraz, then you are damn sure that it will be on your terms. You accept your prison because it is nowhere near as bad as you originally thought. That is acceptance.

You spend many fulfilling days walking around the island and are happy to return to your cell knowing you can have a good day tomorrow too. Yes the environmental controls are a bit screwy. Yes The Guard is an odd fellow. Yes Sonny can be a whining doom monger. Yes you are still in prison but at least you are making the best of it. Your Cellmate still gives you safety advice from time to time, but nowadays he complains less and less, he too is starting to become confident.

As stated, in order to escape, all you have to do is to outwit Limbic and ignore Sonny. If we get Limbic to chill out, then Sonny won't be scared of him! Getting Limbic to chill should be a breeze now, we know he used to be a relaxation guru.

You have heard from Sonny of all people that your release papers are imminent. But in the meantime you keep yourself busy.

Exploring Your Island Further
You walk on the rocks and climb unoccupied sniper towers to gaze upon the Pacific, your fears of the ocean start to become overwhelmed by your amazement at its magnificence. Sometimes you peacefully walk alone; sometimes you walk with your companions. Sometimes The Guard shouts, sometimes he doesn't. Sometimes you even run back to your Cell. But that's OK. You can get sustenance from the canteen and read books from the library; you make furniture for your cell in the workshop and plant crops in the vegetable garden.

Release Papers
You live happily for a short while until one day Mr. Limbic presents you with your release papers and offers to pilot a launch to the shore. True to form, he gives you the papers the moment you truly accept the Island Prison as 'Home'. You realize that, as before, you can ignore him or listen to him, it's up to you, it always has been. You decide that on this occasion to listen. You know that you can return whenever you want.

The Boat to the Shore
Mr. Limbic leads you and Sonny down to the jetty, there is a boat awaiting you. It's the same boat that you arrived in.
All your memories of arrival make perfect sense. The same boat! The method to escape the island is the same as the method that brought you here in the first place. Across the stern and sign-written by a steady and artistic hand is the name of the boat. One word, lower case, understated and in white: "choice".

Mr. Limbic knows his prison guard days are behind him. He needs a purpose and you are now the one who writes his job description, you always have been. It's time for him to return to the days of being a relaxation guru. He skillfully pilots you and Sonny towards the shore of the city, is there nothing he can't do! Who is he ... Bond?!

All three of you look with wonder at the opportunities and possibilities that the city will present. As your launch skips across the blue-green waters Sonny can only think speak of good things. Of course he can, his mood is completely dictated by Mr. Limbic. Mr. Limbic's mood is completely dictated by your senses. You dictate what you feed to your senses.
You are the most important character, you make all the decisions.

You are out of Alcatraz; you rescued an exuberant and optimistic Sonny, and have the amazing Mr. Limbic as your personal assistant for the rest of your long happy days.

San Francisco
You become once again a fully useful member of the city. There are times when you look upon Alcatraz island and remember vividly the times you spent there, sometimes with fear, sometimes with fondness for the wisdom provided. Sometimes with hope ... for the other inmates still inside, there are other times when you look directly at the island and don't register it at all. You become caught up in the thrills and spills of city life once again. You have reached the goal. There are other times when you don't want to think of it at all because it brings back too many painful memories and
Sonny is occasionally worried you still may be sent back one day. You've escaped once, next time you would simply walk straight through the front doors. Sonny's what-if words hold no currency with you any more, they simply remind you of what an amazing thing you did. They give you confidence. It is impossible for you to fear Alcatraz ever again. Simply because you understand it. You are free forever, you are cured forever.

The Alcatraz 'Tourist Attraction'
This place is now your tourist attraction, and you visit from time to time, you still remember the unexplained sounds and strange echoes that poured through its walls, you still remember the emotions you experienced. Sometimes it brings back the sad and painful memories. But each time you visit, it is on your terms, every corner you look around, every stairwell you walk and every gangplank you stand upon gives you more confidence. Your painful memory associated with each location and situation is slowly overwritten with new a new memory of more recent visits. The more you visit, the more you understand; you even consider a job as a tour guide as you know the more time you spend here the less of the bad times you remember. You find yourself actually wanting to spend more time within this stunning piece of functional architecture.

As you walk down the corridors, you think deeply on the journey you have taken. You become compelled to help someone else. You don't want to provoke envy, because you know that never helped you, all you want to do is pass on a simple message. You don't want your mail delivered by 'Debit' the Mailman.

The Faint Whisper
You sneak past the occupied cell of one of The Other 'Guests' and whisper

"Hey &#8230; Buddy"&#8230; "There's something in your pocket."


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Fearless said:


> That is a masterpiece.


Heck yeah


----------



## charles99 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll update it to include panic and DP, when I get the chance. I've got some great ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

charles99 said:


> I'll update it to include panic and DP, when I get the chance. I've got some great ideas.


Awesome, I could use your creativity


----------



## charles99 (Nov 3, 2013)

We are only as creative as we choose to be given the words and phrases collected from our personal histories.

The moment we decide to create is the catalyst, the weave, patterns, intricacies, analogies and literary flash-bombs emerge without effort as a result of the initial decision to start. This is true of all.

Just picture the reader reading prior to you writing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

I think Im generally a creative person, I love to make music instrumentals. I created comic books when I was younger, I haven't re-picked up that trait up as an adult yet though. Im not sure if I lost interest or what


----------



## charles99 (Nov 3, 2013)

You never lose or gain interest, you just choose interest moment by moment, sometimes we choose to stay in the same interest and thus the same patterns and rituals, sometimes we flutter in flux. Neither is better or worse. There is only now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess you're right, Im pretty sure I could create a comic right now if I chose to!


----------



## charles99 (Nov 3, 2013)

Why not, why not graphic novel the alcatraz analogy here.

I'm thinking somewhere between Alien and Manga.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

lol that'd be interesting


----------



## charles99 (Nov 3, 2013)

No probs fearless, thanks for the kindness in your words. God Bless


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

About the title, i get even more disconnected when i force myself to do something i know i get super dp or anxious about so no


----------



## AMUNT (Dec 10, 2013)

Tbh, also i feel even more anxious and dpdr when i have free time and relaxing


----------



## Newky (Dec 11, 2013)

Very powerful. The infusion of art and a little science like this is so important for understanding. More than anything it highlights the most contentious issue in mental health, including depersonalisation, and that is choice - and this analogy/story represents this perfectly. People who feel they don't have a choice, or have a diminished choice, should read this. One of the biggest things I've seen here and on other forums, there seems to be a very distinct and direct correlation between how long people suffer with mental health issues like anxiety, depression and DP, and how much control they believe they have over their suffering, I don't think that's mere coincidence.

This has brought back my understanding that DP is a form of extreme anxiety, even if you don't feel anxious. Though, I still think there are other reasons, I'm not sure how important these truly are in comparison.

Shook my thinking up anyway, and that has to be a good thing. Thank you to the original author, your creativity is fantastic, this thing is such a journey to read!


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

This was beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I wonder why Nothing Works is down...


----------



## AylaStar (Jan 4, 2015)

This is truly inspired writing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nav (Mar 30, 2015)

W-O-W

This is utterly beautiful.

Not only is it a literary masterpiece but a therapeutic revelation.

I applaud your endless creativity and vivid imagination.

Thank You


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Awesome. This could be a short film.


----------

